
Distilling the Wisdom of the Crowds into App Store Success - ductionist
https://medium.com/user-camp/distilling-the-wisdom-of-the-crowds-into-app-store-success-e96962271849
======
eps
Missing context - apparently the guy being interviewed sold all his Windows
apps, including this WiFi thing, to the people who are interviewing him. With
whooping 17 reviews in Windows Store I'm not sure this is anywhere as notable
as they are trying to make it look like.

[https://mobile.twitter.com/HelgeKeck/status/9444279856203571...](https://mobile.twitter.com/HelgeKeck/status/944427985620357120)

~~~
draugadrotten
It was a nice read but the developer specifically says he works by "feeling",
and that makes the headline irrelevant.

 _For important decisions, I wait for one of those moments where you forget
everything else around you, and I wait until i have a good feeling about it.
Sometimes this happens when I’m in a cafe or restaurant, sitting in front of
my laptop, not moving for a very long time. It must be very funny, or
irritating, for other people to see that._

So, not much to learn here for me how to succeed in the microsoft app store.
One guy with feelings about important decisions. Good for him!

